# Gibts hier denn noch andere Country-Fans?



## jackadam1212 (7. November 2016)

Irgendwie ist hier nie wirklich was los, deshalb schreib ich hier mal n bischen was.

Ich liebe die Country-Musik, vor allem New-Country und Country-Rock!
Da ich selbst jahrelang Country gespielt habe, frag ich mich, ob es nicht noch mehr Musiker hier im Forum gibt, die sich mit dieser Musik beschäftigen oder sogar spielen.
Keine Ahnung, warum Country hier in Deutschland so einen schlechten Ruf hat, aber eigentlich ist doch so ziemlich alles darin zu finden. 
Blues,Jazz,Rock,Pop und sogar Funk!
Ist also nicht so, das Country keine Abwechslung bieten würde.
Was mir auch sehr gut gefällt sind die Mehrstimmigen Gesangseinlagen!

Hier mal eine kleine Liste meiner Favoriten. 
Vielleicht Interessiert es ja den ein oder anderen!

Keith Urban, Garth Brooks, Alan Jackson, Big & Rich, Brooks & Dunn, Sons of the Dessert, Vince Gill, Blake Shelton, Boy Howdy, Dixie Chicks, Jonny Cash, Twight Yoakham (hab ich jetzt bestimmt Falsch geschrieben), Marty Steward, Travis Truit.......

Um mal ein paar genannt zu haben!

Wäre schön, wenn man hier auch noch ein paar Fans der Country-Musik finden könnte!

Tags: *Hier stehende Ringtone-Links entfernt.*


----------



## pphs (7. November 2016)

Ich bin ein echter countryboy - YouTube

ihn mal gefragt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. November 2016)

Kein spezieller Fan aber erlaubt ist was gefällt




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MaAF_3WMJGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xvaEJzoaYZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NshQKDfFPlw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pedi (30. November 2016)

ich liebe cajun
Cajun Music: The Savoy Family Band - YouTube
und bluegrass
Earl Scruggs & Lester Flatt - Foggy Mountain Breakdown - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Dezember 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JnX2BoZE9w4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ex25n6tHY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vOVWx3iWrAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5iDPw_qjhtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eM213aMKTHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

